# update firmware for motorola SB4200



## shawnbowski (Aug 30, 2002)

I have found out that, alot & alot of people are getting disconnected due to problems with the firmware on the motorola SB4200. Does anybody know where I can download the firmware
for SB4200 thanks


----------



## kawan (Apr 26, 2006)

no answer till date?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I checked the Motorola site. There are no firmware updates for this modem. The only thing they had listed were updated usb drivers.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2007)

is this the posting window?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 30, 2007)

guess it is!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

[email protected], is there a point to your posts?


----------

